# Rawtherapee



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone :wave:

Not sure whether this would be the right forum firstly.

I have just downloaded rawtherapee....
I cannot see any options for pictures on the directory...when I was downloading, the components ticked were desktop and quicklaunch icon..the binary component was highlighted, but the tick was in grey.

I nevertheless downloaded it, and when opened could not see any files or directories for my photographs.
I have never used rawtherapee before...

I decided to uninstall, but I could not find the file...its got .exe at the end of it. 
I check the dates and the name, its not there.
Hopefully this haphazard explanation makes sense to someone.

Can anyone help with this problem.

Thanks in advance

Hal


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I've not used the program before, so can't help with with the pictures not displaying.

To uninstall a program, you need to go to Start > Control Panel > Programs and Features. (This might also display as Programs, or Add/Remove programs depending on your version of Windows and display settings.)

Select RawTherapee from the list of programs, and click Uninstall.


----------



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Someguy

Thanks...

Its not showing in the programs/features/add/remove.
I found it in the start/all programme.
Have uninstall.

If anyone have a clue why rawtherapee is not running for me, I would really appreciate some help.
Otherwise, I am going to download it again, and see what happens.

Hal


----------



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Still no joy, it keeps on crashing...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

never used it Hal, sorry, I can't help either ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

nor me - sorry.


----------



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Thats alright guys, thanks.
Might check out the rawtherapee forum.

Hal


----------

